# Iggy



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

Iggy was loving on my girlfriends figured I would get some pictures and take them to a private eye, look at him wooing her!

Iggy In My girlfriends coat

















My girlfriend kissing Iggy


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

awww, he's adorable!
he's totally wooed me as well!
-cuddles-
<3


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

nepenthes said:


> Iggy was loving on my girlfriend*s*...


You sly dog you!


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

lol, twins?

JK, typos rule!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Awww the hood picture is SO cute.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Adorable.


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

I was Holding on to my other Rat Spaz, he was helping me investigate, he was the one who told me about the fiasco! Hes good at being a snoop just like how he now just pulled out a gum wrapper and a list I had in my pocket!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Too cute! He's so big!

One day, I'm going to have to scrape some money together for gas to have you come back down and take some photos for us.


----------

